# Garage Phone



## Ross (Jul 14, 2008)

I need to know how to run my phone line from the house into my attached garage???

Just getting a cordless phone won't work.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 14, 2008)

You'll want to pick up an appropriately long spool of bell wire from your local hardware or electrical supply store, and run it from the telco box to where you want the outlet in the garage...  If you're not familiar with how to do this, you might want to read up on it, or call a contractor or your telco.

--Bushytails


----------



## Ecam (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm using a base phone in the house that uses a remote base in the garage with only a charging jack, no phore line.  The two phones are interchangable (when the wife or daughters are on extended calls the sneek out and swap phones)  the range is really good.


----------



## thomask (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Ross,

This is real easy to install, hardest part is routing the phone wire.  Measure first how much wire you will need to reach your garage from your nearby phone outlet. Be sure to buy a few extra feet just to be sure. 

Visit your local HD or Lowes and ask for phone wire, attach to the back of the closest phone jack then fish wire through attic space and drop into garage. Match wires and outlet: red to red, green to green, etc. while phone is off the hook!Purchase a single outlet box, mount in wall and then feed wire into it.  Attach wire to phone outlet and cover plate combo. 

Total cost should not exceed 25 dollars or so.

Any others please jump in here and help Ross.


----------



## thomask (Feb 3, 2012)

wantmoreme said:


> I need to know how to run my phone line from the house into my attached garage???:thumbsup::rockin::facepalm::



Locate nearest or easiest access point in house for telephone, it may be the point outside where your phone line enters house.  Use instructions posted in #4 above. Keep in mind your hardest part is routing the phone wire through attic space or outside house to garage...

If you have a friend good at stereo installations or electrical you might ask them to help.


----------



## Deckape (May 28, 2012)

I ran my phoneline from the house to my shop (175') using some underground/buriable line I talked the Phone company guy out of. During a modification of my shop, I buried the electrical power lines, garage door opener wires, and put in a water line from house to shop. 
The phone cable is a real heavy black cable that will stand up to being buried without conduit. the gray coated stuff you get from a box store or Radio Shack won't stand up to the weather or being buried (trust me on this). With the inception and spread of cell phones, I don't even have a 'landline' in the shop anymore, and haven't missed having to run to the other end of the shop to answer a wrong number or sales pitch.


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2012)

cristinapettitt said:


> Telephone extension lines allow more than one telephone to operate in a household or business without having to wait for the phone to be freed up in order to place a call.



So do you work in Texas and live in the Philippines?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 12, 2012)

Chris said:


> So do you work in Texas and live in the Philippines?



Seems to be popular lately...


----------



## Chris (Nov 12, 2012)

What a crappy commute?


----------



## Mori55 (Nov 25, 2013)

I had a garage phone that I also could use as a intercom to the house that I would hit a button to buzz. OL got tired of bringing beers out. 
 Now what's the point with cellphones?


----------



## Soupy (Aug 27, 2014)

Ross said:


> .............Just getting a cordless phone won't work.



These days, places like "Radio Shack" (and others) sell phone "sets" that have like 5 or 6 phones in them.  

They all work cordlessly of course, and provided you keep them within a reasonable range, work fine for garage applications.  

I believe in our case, I can be a fair distance from the Base Unit, without interfering with the signal.

I've run wires and installed phone jacks in the past, but with the availability of cordless, why go any other way?!

Disclaimer: I'm a bit "old & farty" when it comes to phones.  I don't own a cellphone of ANY type (my employer had issued me one when I was sent to China, but I gave it back when I returned; gladly).  I still believe in "Land Line" phones at home, and watch TVLand more than any other channel (lol).


----------

